# How Much Should Nigerian Dwarf Kids Weight?



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

How much should nigerian kids weigh at 12 weeks? I have three that weigh 15 lbs. that were 4lbs. and 3.5 lbs. at birth. Then tiny who weighed 1.14 lbs. at birth now weighs 10 lbs. They are all 12 weeks old and my scale is off, but I am not sure how much it is off by.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

15lbs isnt bad at 12 weeks - I dont weight mine unless I have to but that sounds like a good weight and what I would like to see on my kids. Dont want them to be to hefty because they are dairy animals.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Okay, good  I wasn't sure what they should weigh. My 5 week old buckling is about the same size as they are and he's is 8 weeks younger! He weighed almost 5 lbs. at birth though. 
How much do your doe's weigh when you breed them for the first time?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I go more by size then by weight. I like to see good width in the rear as well as nice strong legs. The rule of thumb is 40lbs though.

I like to wait till they are at least 9 if not 10 months before breeding


----------

